

Ask HN: How to deal with a niche idea, that can be part of an existing service? - eam

I'm debating whether I should run-off with an idea I currently have in mind. What I'm afraid of is that before I gain a solid base of users, this idea could easily be implemented by a well established company who has the infrastructure already set up. What do you do when you have a specific niche idea that can easily be grabbed, implemented, and released by an already established company? The only options I suppose would be:&#60;p&#62;1) Do nothing about it. 
2) Run wild with the idea. 
3) Give my idea to an established company and see if i get anything out of it(maybe they'll at least say thank you).&#60;p&#62;I've been thinking about if for the last week without coming to a decision, maybe you guys have been in a similar situation and can give me advice.&#60;p&#62;Thanks in advance.
======
raquo
Get to know the companies you are going to compete with and their products.
You're interested in their culture and ideology. See how they used to react to
new threats, and whether given the scale and scope of their products they
would consider you a threat to their business.

------
ddemchuk
Why not execute on your idea, get users, then contact a company that you think
could also copy your idea and strike a partnership/advertising arrangement
with them?

~~~
eam
This sounds like a great idea, but I still have the same question floating in
my mind, why would a company want to do such thing when they can just imitate
my service and release it themselves? (I say this because I know they have the
infrastructure to do so) That's what's bothering me.

